# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  newbie just arrived!

## kevy21

hi there jsut thought id come register to come take alook at this site im from a site called VxON where there was a link to here



just wanted to say  :hello_bird: 

and to  :welcome:  my self  :banana4:

----------


## Tsia

Hello and Welcome Kevy ...
You will enjoy this site.. I am hooked already and everyone is dead nice! LOL
(I was told to say that) joke...
Tsia xxx



P.S. Man U is POO!! lmao

----------


## Nemo

Hello and welcome to fishkeeping.com  :Big Grin:  enjoy your stay////
 :Smile:

----------


## kevy21

thanks i will be staying since i decided to keep my tank a maybe get rid of some of the fish and start again cause i have grown found of my angel fish and wanna try to breed them or maybe just keep a tank just for angel fish?

can i ask how many different angel fish are there for a tropical tank ive heard of an ghost angel fish is this true if so are they alot dearer than normal angels as i have not see them in any fish shops?

also can discus fish be kept with angels i also would like to have ago at this fish as well but affraid of messing up as they can cost alot!

any advice would be good

----------


## Nemo

> thanks i will be staying since i decided to keep my tank a maybe get rid of some of the fish and start again cause i have grown found of my angel fish and wanna try to breed them or maybe just keep a tank just for angel fish?
> 
> can i ask how many different angel fish are there for a tropical tank ive heard of an ghost angel fish is this true if so are they alot dearer than normal angels as i have not see them in any fish shops?
> 
> also can discus fish be kept with angels i also would like to have ago at this fish as well but affraid of messing up as they can cost alot!
> 
> any advice would be good


there are dozen types of angels mate

ghost angelfish is same as other angels, only diff is it comes in white/greyish color and some have yellow top....iv got one, its in the photoplog, BIG WHITE angel  :lol:

----------


## kevy21

hmmm so wot about discus fish are they ok to kepp i hear there prone to hole in the head?

----------


## Nemo

> hmmm so wot about discus fish are they ok to kepp i hear there prone to hole in the head?


 :Frown:  havnt handled discussses yet lmao

----------

